# Provo River Easement



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kudos again to USAC for finding this easement and setting the record straight. I know Mr. Ault has an account here and is curious on how he can defend his actions. Feel free to PM me if you don't want it in a public forum. If you followed the stream access fight on capitol hill a couple years ago there seems to be a "bit" of a discrepancy with the easement and what Mr. Ault told the legislators.

http://www.drakemag.com/index.php?optio ... &catid=137


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't fish the Provo- but Kudos- great work


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

I haven't been to this spot since last March and the water was higher than I like to fish it. I knew it belonged to him but it was not posted as I heard that Ault was not going to post it. When did he post it?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

He evidently posted it right after his brother-in-law, the governor of Utah signed a bill HB141 proclaiming that we don't have a right to fish our public waters. The signs are down now (from what I've heard) because he realized his mistake. My understanding is several people were cited for trespass in the area that he illegally posted. This whole situation shows how flawed this stream access issue is. Landowners who don't even know about easements on "their" property. A governor and legislature that wanted to rush a bill through without fully understanding the issues. A UDWR that makes a map on a web site without full understanding of what waters are and are not private. Fish and game officers and law enforcement officers giving citations for trespass because they want to appease "someone" instead of waiting to find the facts. 

I think the property owner in this case owes a public apology. I doubt he is man enough to do it, but it would be real refreshing to see it. Maybe even have the governor apologize too. 

As promised, I have spent most of my fishing dollars in a neighboring state this past year. I plan to up that percentage next year.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ault won't apologize. He doesn't think he did anything wrong. Plus he's too busy playing on his zipline. Im going to fish that section every chance I get. Maybe even ride some cows.....since that's what he claimed the flyfisherman were doing when he went to the legislature.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been trying for 3 or 4 months to get on KSL's "Let Me B!tch at the Governor" to ask him about the access issue, since he made such a big deal about getting everyone back to the table and singing a few rounds of Kumbyah. I finally got on last week. I hope he got the message that there are people around the state who still remember the issue. He should be listed as the State Record for a Slimer on the Provo because he couldn't do anything but dance around the issue. I didn't vote for him in the last election because of this issue, and I won't vote for him in the next one, either. As a matter of fact, I think I'll PayPal a few more bucks to the SAC!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

allremington said:


> I've been trying for 3 or 4 months to get on KSL's "Let Me B!tch at the Governor" to ask him about the access issue, since he made such a big deal about getting everyone back to the table and singing a few rounds of Kumbyah. I finally got on last week. I hope he got the message that there are people around the state who still remember the issue. He should be listed as the State Record for a Slimer on the Provo because he couldn't do anything but dance around the issue. I didn't vote for him in the last election because of this issue, and I won't vote for him in the next one, either. As a matter of fact, I think I'll PayPal a few more bucks to the SAC!


since you got on do they have a recorded version or possibly a link to this? i would love to hear your rant!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

kochanut said:


> allremington said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying for 3 or 4 months to get on KSL's "Let Me B!tch at the Governor" to ask him about the access issue, since he made such a big deal about getting everyone back to the table and singing a few rounds of Kumbyah. I finally got on last week. I hope he got the message that there are people around the state who still remember the issue. He should be listed as the State Record for a Slimer on the Provo because he couldn't do anything but dance around the issue. I didn't vote for him in the last election because of this issue, and I won't vote for him in the next one, either. As a matter of fact, I think I'll PayPal a few more bucks to the SAC!
> ...


Good for you!! I didn't vote for him either for this issue. I have zero respect for for him. Evidently they are still trying to cite anglers. The DWR has backed off but the county sheriff will still respond. Spread the word to all your family and friends to boycott his zipline operation he runs up there.


----------

